
Pre-emptive commit comments - ColinWright
http://arialdomartini.wordpress.com/2012/09/03/pre-emptive-commit-comments/
======
decklin
This is good advice, but I think using the active voice as well as the present
tense helps. For example, instead of "...a Preview is shown", say "Show
Preview when...". Simple sentence structure is easier to skim.

